# viperlover



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

Can i ask, what happened with the guy named viperlover i see his name come up here and there and just wondered what happened??? : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

:banghead::2wallbang: I come on this forum to get away from that name! 

stop feeding his undeserved fame!:devil:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Google


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

Hello could anyone tell me the best setup for a king cobra as i want to get my dwal i have been keeping alsorts of snakes for years now and i will be doing some volunteering at a zoo near where i live and in return they said there teach me how to handle the venomous snakes some pics of king cobra setups would be great and also a little info on how they have to be house ie the double glass


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

alright sorry just wondered will have a look on google


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> Hello could anyone tell me the best setup for a king cobra so i wqant to get my dwal i have been keeping alsorts of snakes for years now and i will be doing some volunteering at a zoo near where i live and in return they said there teach me how to handle the venomous snakes some pics for king cobra setups would be great and also a little info on how they have to be house ie the double glass


create another thread dont steal other peoples : victory:


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

sorry just trying to get some info and new to the forums


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

dont worry about it though. 
it just gets annoying seeing his name come up all the time : victory:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

venomous111 said:


> Can i ask, what happened with the guy named viperlover i see his name come up here and there and just wondered what happened??? : victory:


He's alive and well and increasing his notoriety on Captivebred :whistling2:


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

alright thats fine and :welcome: at the top of this forum theres a create thread or something like that button just click that and type away, im sure the people on here will help you but they dont take too lightley to people who dont take DWA's seriousley or dont think their ready
cheers :2thumb:
but his name kept coming up and got me wondering about what he did or does???


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> He's alive and well and increasing his notoriety on Captivebred :whistling2:


that is why I dont go on there much!:censor:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> that is why I dont go on there much!:censor:


he's banned from the Ball Python and DWA sections over there so you should be safe enough: victory:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

They say if you say his name five times into a mirror he appears and kills you with a snake hook and a vail of venom he milked from a kingsnake:devil:


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL His name has even popped up occasionaly on Aussie forums.


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

10,600 google results!!!!!!!!!!!

That.Is.Ridiculous


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mattsdragons said:


> 10,600 google results!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That.Is.Ridiculous


Hes a marketing genius!:lol2:



To the OP - basically hes a young lad from down south who has about 2 brain cells to rub together, thought he was gods gift to herpetology and spent several months either spewing out inaccurate (occasionally dangerously incorrect) information as if it were gospel. And just generally being offensive, idiotic and unbelievably annoying. He does not own any venomous snakes, and until recently did not own any snakes at all..

Hes unreliable, has let a lot of people down in regards to buying snakes, and all in all is on most peoples 'if i should accidentally slap around the back of the head so be it' list... And of course is a fun source of entertainment as you have noticed yourself 

We all love minty...


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Hes a marketing genius!:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no1: He blocked me on Facebook lol


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

*Update....*

He's thinking about getting a Croc now :gasp:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Captive Bed does appear to be the RFUK dustbin where most of the banned end up. I have watched Minty's progress on there and he's doing exactly what he did on here................... Will he never learn................or do you think that he gets off on it ?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Captive Bed does appear to be the RFUK dustbin where most of the banned end up. I have watched Minty's progress on there and he's doing exactly what he did on here................... Will he never learn................or do you think that he gets off on it ?


I just signed up on there and my first post he started on me!
Bahaha bless him :flrt:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I would say the lads a true troll, very few have his level of dedication and yet people keep giving him the attention he works so hard for...

Which I have also added too by posting this


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

oderus said:


> i would say the lads a true troll, very few have his level of dedication and yet people keep giving him the attention he works so hard for...
> 
> Which i have also added too by posting this


*doh !*...............................


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

mattsdragons said:


> 10,600 google results!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That.Is.Ridiculous


I just checked, it's 36,700 now.

I don't think we're helping with this thread :lol2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

It's* Veeber* fever ! :no1:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I give it another year or two and he'll be as well known as steve irwin:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

markhill said:


> he's banned from the Ball Python and DWA sections over there so you should be safe enough: victory:


Aye he should be removed completely, ontil that happens and I am informed I wont be posting, although it is a good start: victory:
one post I read he had an opinion, was not sure if it would work therefore it was FACT! 
WOW! another of his intelligent posts.



chondro13 said:


> Hes a marketing genius!:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this ^^ 


Dragon Wolf said:


> He's thinking about getting a Croc now :gasp:


 
oh for god sakes, il just stay here on rfuk as planned, ontil they remove him, which they should do!

and lol azuk dustbins and all that lmao


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> I give it another year or two and he'll be as well known as steve irwin:lol2:


or the biggest annoyance to reptile community in history!


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

In the early days I felt a bit sorry for him but he is unbelievable! 

He really needs his A**E kicking.

Just a very silly little boy who will never learn, never listen and no one wants to know :bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

this is very true. 
viperlover, more like googlelover. 
:whistling2:
and oh by the way, he is not banned from cbs dwa or ball python sections. 
I have been on there today that is how I know:Na_Na_Na_Na::devil:
if I did I would not have even botherd :whistling2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

He is the ultimate, arrogant armchair expert. He only has a kingsnake and a ratsnake, yet he has opinions on all things venomous. I've been around the reptile scene for well over 40 years and I have never come across anyone like him (and I've met some crazy herpers in my time)...... 

I spent a lot of time trying to help and reason with him early on.... but I was just wasting my time :devil:


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

PDR said:


> He is the ultimate, arrogant armchair expert. He only has a kingsnake and a ratsnake, yet he has opinions on all things venomous. I've been around the reptile scene for well over 40 years and I have never come across anyone like him (and I've met some crazy herpers in my time)......
> 
> I spent a lot of time trying to help and reason with him early on.... but I was just wasting my time :devil:


Well....just a show of the type of person he is....he said on the open forum that he had no problem with me yet I am on his ignore list!!!


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

He added me on Facebook the other week. Deleted him after about 4 days. He is the most annoying person you can ever imagine. He started trying to argue with me about physics (which he knows nothing about and I am an expert) The ammount of utter crap that came out of his mouth was unreal.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

SnakeKeeper17 said:


> He added me on Facebook the other week. Deleted him after about 4 days. He is the most annoying person you can ever imagine. He started trying to argue with me about physics (which he knows nothing about and I am an expert) The ammount of utter crap that came out of his mouth was unreal.


Im no physics expert but as at the time I was studying Marine Geoscience I obviously had to study a fair bit of physics, especially Tidal..
He told me I was talking rubbish and due to him living by the sea he knows all about the tides.. :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

PDR said:


> He is the ultimate, arrogant armchair expert. He only has a kingsnake and a ratsnake, yet he has opinions on all things venomous. I've been around the reptile scene for well over 40 years and I have never come across anyone like him (and I've met some crazy herpers in my time)......
> 
> I spent a lot of time trying to help and reason with him early on.... but I was just wasting my time :devil:


 
oh we all have, evertime he comments about something on me I try to ignore it but cannot help but make a few sligh comments a bit later on after searching some of his recent posts in the time in question.
many more newbies worth my time and effort.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Viperlover who?:whistling2:


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

JustJordan said:


> Im no physics expert but as at the time I was studying Marine Geoscience I obviously had to study a fair bit of physics, especially Tidal..
> He told me I was talking rubbish and due to him living by the sea he knows all about the tides.. :lol2:


lol. He is so annoying. He just sits on his computer all day annoying people :lol2:


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Let's all stop commenting on this thread. I think everyone knows he is an ass anyway


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

SnakeKeeper17 said:


> Let's all stop commenting on this thread. I think everyone knows he is an ass anyway


I think a moderator should lock it and place a filter on the word (viperlover) or anyother name he goes by.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Captive Bed does appear to be the RFUK dustbin where most of the banned end up. I have watched Minty's progress on there and he's doing exactly what he did on here................... Will he never learn................or do you think that he gets off on it ?


I ended up on there when i was banned. Found it to sedate though. Like nothing would move for days.... Oh and viperlover would somehow manage to wind people up the wrong way


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

SnakeKeeper17 said:


> He added me on Facebook the other week. Deleted him after about 4 days. He is the most annoying person you can ever imagine. He started trying to argue with me about physics (which he knows nothing about and I am an expert) The ammount of utter crap that came out of his mouth was unreal.





JustJordan said:


> Im no physics expert but as at the time I was studying Marine Geoscience I obviously had to study a fair bit of physics, especially Tidal..
> He told me I was talking rubbish and due to him living by the sea he knows all about the tides.. :lol2:


Don't you realise he is the Google Grand Master..... he is bound to know more than mere mortals.... he is like a computer that has become self-aware :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

PDR said:


> Don't you realise he is the Google Grand Master..... he is bound to know more than mere mortals.... he is like a computer that has become self-aware :lol2:


I would like this if I could. lmao googlelover :whistling2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I would like this if I could. lmao googlelover :whistling2:


Brilliant :2thumb: You know I'll have to use this now : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

PDR said:


> Brilliant :2thumb: You know I'll have to use this now : victory:


lmfao, well I just attempeted to reply to his crocodile thread, because someone suggested he get an iguana, and I can tell you now he would definately not manage with an aggresive juvinile iguana and then an adult let alone a caiman or other type of crocodilian. 
lmao.
I attempted to mention this on the thread, but he has me on ignore. 
I suppose that can only be a good thing really lmfao:2thumb:

Also the privilage of his private messaging seems to have been given back to him, aswell as his posting in the dwa sections *sighs* I will say no more.


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

*King Cobra Sanctuary*

Hi there check out www.kingcobrasanctuary.com we're always happy to help.


David_Reptile Keeper said:


> Hello could anyone tell me the best setup for a king cobra as i want to get my dwal i have been keeping alsorts of snakes for years now and i will be doing some volunteering at a zoo near where i live and in return they said there teach me how to handle the venomous snakes some pics of king cobra setups would be great and also a little info on how they have to be house ie the double glass


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

atrox1 said:


> Hi there check out www.kingcobrasanctuary.com we're always happy to help.


Its a shame your so far away


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

He's even famous on youtube!

Don't know if Im allowed to post these link's from youtube, sorry If I canno't.

YouTube - Viperlover visits lstm

YouTube - viperlover and billy bear get lost

He Also got prank called by someone saying he ordered a copperhead.

Never spoke to him so havn't got a problem with him.


----------

